# Mixing brands of wet and dry food?



## Drodes (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello! I have a young puppy and I'm switching his diet from what the breeder was feeding him to a higher quality food. The thing is, I'd like to mix his diet and add some wet food with the dry, but wet dog food price is outrageous. The dry food is expensive, which I'm ok with.... But the expensive kibble and expensive wet food might be stretching it for me. I was wondering if there were any way I could buy this kibble and mix another brand wet food that I researched and liked..? Is this a terrible idea, I've never done it before. Just asking! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Brands do not matter, ingredients do. If you are happy with the ingredients of any dog food AND your dog does well on the food - that's all that matters.

Just a FYI ... Expensive does not equal quality, it is the ingredients in the food that equals quality. Of course expensive to me may not be to you so it is a matter of perspective.


----------



## Fergusmom (Apr 12, 2015)

I mix wet and dry, and use different brands all the time.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I mix and match all the time. Some days they way only kibble. Other days they eat no kibble


----------



## Drodes (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks! Didn't want to wreck my pups' tummies!


----------

